# white queen????



## hollywood52 (Feb 29, 2008)

does anyone have any experiance with this strain??and has anyone ordered from amsterdamnmarijuanaseeds.com


link to white queen:
www.amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com/pro...900104418248712958&currency=155&product_id=49


----------



## hollywood52 (Mar 2, 2008)

hey well im glad to see its a well known strain


----------



## lkbkr103 (Apr 16, 2008)

I ordered from them, and it took about 3 weeks. They **** with customer service, so emailing them is pointless. They also give 10 free seeds with each purchase, but they didn't label mine so I have no idea what they are. Good luck!!


----------



## Capt. Trips (Apr 17, 2008)

I ordered from them about 2 yrs ago with a neutral feeling for them. It took a month to receive them even with a c.c.(live on east side of US) and they forgot one of my packs, but did reship my order. So I got a total of 5 packs for the price of 2. The couple seeds from the Free packs have never poped. I think the free seeds are probably all junk. Hope this helps.


----------

